# good study book that will cover everthing on local 3 ibew NYc test



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey sopranocaponyc..just to let you know...the apprenticeship is a lot tougher than it was 10 years ago....the apprentices are telling me about SUPER difficult tests......drug testing....having to make up ALL missed classes..

That being said...it's been about 16 years since I took the test to get in...you need a good background in Algebra..and English...so any study guide in that should be sufficient.

Good Luck.....and don't **** up again!!

Melissa


----------



## kevgeez (Jun 2, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> Hey sopranocaponyc..just to let you know...the apprenticeship is a lot tougher than it was 10 years ago....the apprentices are telling me about *SUPER difficult tests*......drug testing....having to make up ALL missed classes..
> 
> That being said...it's been about 16 years since I took the test to get in...you need a good background in Algebra..and English...so any study guide in that should be sufficient.
> 
> ...


Yes its ridiculously difficult now. 
It doesnt even make sense....
People who cant grasp math have no chance at all. 

But i'm wondering...
Does this mean the apprentices nowdays are smarter than the experienced guys? 
Then why do i see so many stories about idiot apprentices?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

kevgeez said:


> Yes its ridiculously difficult now.
> It doesnt even make sense....
> People who cant grasp math have no chance at all.
> 
> ...


Our program has been revamped to the nines. Although it's seen regular updates over the years, the industry isn't what it was when most work was deck work and pipebending and 2-wire circuits. Now we're breeding a race of superapprenti... and tracking their OTJ experience so that 5th year turnouts do not look at a triple nickel and say "HUH?"


----------



## kevgeez (Jun 2, 2009)

Yea, i took the test today.
The Math was ridiculous.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

kevgeez said:


> Yea, i took the test today.
> The Math was ridiculous.


We use math every day on the job. The better you are at it the more value you have to your employer.


----------



## JayWater (Apr 25, 2009)

the math part was easy.. its basic algebra .. the other parts were difficult..


----------



## kevgeez (Jun 2, 2009)

JayWater said:


> the math part was easy.. its basic algebra .. the other parts were difficult..


Not for the test i just took. Everyone was scribbling to the last second, except for the braniac next to me, that finished with a lot of time to spare.

Nothing that was in this study guide was in the test. 
It was more solve, for "x" and "what ifs"


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Local 3 lowered the pay scale to 11,13,15,17 for 1st,2nd,3rd and 4th year apps. Only way to get overscale is with an engineering degree. On top of that they aren't accepting any apps for at least two years. Things are pretty bad in the recession capital. 32 week wait for work for an aj.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Control Freak said:


> Local 3 lowered the pay scale to 11,13,15,17 for 1st,2nd,3rd and 4th year apps. Only way to get overscale is with an engineering degree. On top of that they aren't accepting any apps for at least two years. Things are pretty bad in the recession capital. 32 week wait for work for an aj.


 
I can't remember what I was making in 02-03 as a 1st year for local 3 IBEW NYC but it was more than $11, I think it was $11.75.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

sopranocaponyc said:


> I can't remember what I was making in 02-03 as a 1st year for local 3 IBEW NYC but it was more than $11, I think it was $11.75.


 sop, are you STILL trying to get back in 3????:whistling2:


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah i took the test May 18th, now have to wait for the interview and then see how I rank.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

sopranocaponyc said:


> yeah i took the test May 18th, now have to wait for the interview and then see how I rank.


 son, dont you think you might should re-focus a little? college might be an option. good luck on whatever you do. paul


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

paul d. said:


> son, dont you think you might should re-focus a little? college might be an option. good luck on whatever you do. paul


What are you talking about. I'm waiting to see how I do on The test/interview, If I don't pass I'll move on to something else.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

sopranocaponyc said:


> What are you talking about. I'm waiting to see how I do on The test/interview, If I don't pass I'll move on to something else.


 like what, for instance ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Let me ask a question... how does one survive in NYC on 11-17 bucks an hour as an apprentice? You'd need like 15 roommates and east Ramen noodles every day.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

*apprenticeship*



LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Our program has been revamped to the nines. Although it's seen regular updates over the years, the industry isn't what it was when most work was deck work and pipebending and 2-wire circuits. Now we're breeding a race of superapprenti... and tracking their OTJ experience so that 5th year turnouts do not look at a triple nickel and say "HUH?"


Triple knickle=Greenlee 555. By tracking on the job experience you must mean MIJ boot camp. I know journeymen that can't wire up half of that stuff. I can recall one or two not knowing how to wire up xfmrs and threeways


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Let me ask a question... how does one survive in NYC on 11-17 bucks an hour as an apprentice? You'd need like 15 roommates and east Ramen noodles every day.


 
Well for me I live at home and Pay $440 a month for Rent. In the beg i would stay at home till i get some $ saved. Theres always a 2nd job that pays cash.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

paul d. said:


> like what, for instance ?


Well if I don't get in, Untill I take the next test which yes will be 3-4 years for now. I'll probally go back to school do something there. Maybe see If my uncle could get me into the ILA Local 1235 (international Longshoremen's Association) He's The President of the union Thomas A. Leonardis, JR.


----------



## dontae (Jun 25, 2009)

yea but think about the benifits...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Let me ask a question... how does one survive in NYC on 11-17 bucks an hour as an apprentice? You'd need like 15 roommates and east Ramen noodles every day.


Generally you're either living with your parents (Many Italians live at home and their mother throws a hissy fit if you attempt to move out before you collect Social Security. :laughing or living out in the 'burbs. I know very few apprentices or even Journeymen who actually live in Manhattan, but there are plenty of rent-controlled apartments throughout NYC's boroughs.

There's also Electchester, a housing complex surrounding our union hall where the rents are very reasonable. 

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
*Electchester* is a cooperative housing complex at Jewel Avenue and Parsons Boulevard in Fresh Meadows, Queens, established by Harry Van Arsdale, Jr. and Local 3 of the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers in New York City.
Electchester was established in 1949, when Harry Van Arsdale Jr., worked with the Joint Industry Board of the Electrical Industry to purchase 103 acres (0.42 km2) of a former country club and build apartment buildings. 5,550 people live in about 2,500 units in 38 buildings, many of which are six-story brick structures. It is served by Public School 200, which is on land donated by Electchester. The union provided the majority of the mortgage. New York state offered tax abatements. Electchester was classified as a "limited dividend nonprofit", subject to state regulations. The first families paid $475 per room for equity shares, and carrying charges of $26 per month per room, on apartments ranging from three and a half to five and a half rooms. [1].

*[edit] References*


----------

